# Boilo recipe?



## CheerfulHeart (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes I know there is no "official" recipe for boilo.  I feel inspired to make it this year for holiday gifts, something a bit different for family and friends here on the West Coast. I don't know if my tweaked Naughty Merlot will be ready this year so I'm formulating a backup plan. Many years ago an old friend who was in his mid-70s gave me a jar of boilo and it was fantastic! I didn't have a single cold or the flu at all that Winter.  When asked about the ingredients, all my friend would tell me with a grin was "You gotta use Four Queens". Understandably, his recipe was a fiercely guarded secret and it went with him when he passed. I remember my friend's boilo was citrusy, spicy (ginger?) and sweet. Would anyone be willing to offer some guidance to replicating this wonderful elixir? Four Queens whiskey, citrus, maybe ginger...am I on the right track?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pgentile (Aug 25, 2018)

Never heard of it and I live in Pennsylvania. From Wikipedia:

*"Boilo* is a traditional Christmas or Yuletide drink in the Coal Region of northeastern and east central Pennsylvania.

Boilo is a variation of a traditional Lithuanian liqueur called "Krupnik", or "Krupnikas".[1]

Characteristically boilo has a standard recipe including citrus fruits (such as oranges and lemons), herbs and spices (such as nutmeg, cloves, caraway seed, and anise seed), and other ingredients such as honeyand ginger ale. The traditional base ingredient in boilo is moonshine. Many modern recipes have replaced home-brewed moonshine with blended whiskey, rye or grain alcohol,[2] and may be made on a stove top or in a slow cooker."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boilo


----------

